# Let's write a windows 7 review for TDF.



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey guys,

One thing that I observed is the lack of proper review in TDF on windows 7.

I am thinking of diving the review into several parts:

1) Installation, shutdown and bootup times
2) Aero and themes
3) Multimedia
4) Networking
5) Security
6) gaming
7) application compatibility
8) Speed/stability
9) Final words.

now, I would like to see active participation by fellow members. Please pick the part that you are most familiar with, we can finalize on who-does-what.

If this is successful, we can go ahead and do similar group reviews for many other softwares like Ubunbu, openoffice and many other free/paid applications.

What do you guys say? Anyone interested?


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 28, 2009)

nice initiative... i will select application compatibility.. as of now many of my programs dont work properly in windows 7...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm interested in writing the gaming part. Been playing games on Windows 7 for like 6 months now.


----------



## anandk (Aug 28, 2009)

^ And how has your experience been about gaming on W7 ... better than Vista?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2009)

I am picking these:

Installation, shutdown and bootup times
Multimedia

I would like to see everyone who voluteers here to note their bootup/shutdown times and put the same in this thread along with their config. This way we find how much differfence h/w can make.

PS: am expecting more replies


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay, first of all, bump!

I am on Win7 x64 now. Anywhere I can help out? I am more than willing to write out a detailed review on any part of W7. Please tell me what to test and I will do that.

PS : I might even OC on W7.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 18, 2009)

Installation, shutdown and bootup times
Multimedia
Gaming
application compatiblity are taken.
you can pick what you want from the rest 

And we can start the review once the final retail version is out in the market


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay. Speed/stability is mine then. I will help out with contributions in the taken ones too. Also, I think networking is something we all will have to do together, as each uses a different type of network/internet connection.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 18, 2009)

One of my article, Using windows 7 : The MVP way is complete but I will only release it after Oct 22


----------

